

RCA student radically improves the UK plug - nixy
http://www.iconeye.com/news/rca-student-radically-improves-the-uk-plug

======
J_Darnley
Nice design. However that article leaves me with a few questions. Does it
work? Is it safe? Where's the fuse?

